# 4L60E Direct Drive Coupler



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi Ken I am going to use a 4l60E trans in my build with the Opti Shift
controller. You can find pics of my coupler on my web site. You will have to make one
up your self or have someone doit from a torque converter..


----------



## Ken-Revolt (Jul 8, 2012)

Great pics and URLs Ivan. Lots of good info.

As for the coupler, can you provide the name, number, and email for the fabricator?

Still hoping for something of the shelf though.

Thanks


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Ivansgarage said:


> Hi Ken I am going to use a 4l60E trans in my build with the Opti Shift
> controller. You can find pics of my coupler on my web site. You will have to make one
> up your self or have someone doit from a torque converter..


sorry to go off topic,

Pretty cool! you are rewinding a motor for EV use, how much does something like that cost if contracted out? is 70hp the absolute maximum that can be obtained from a Baldor 10hp motor? What inverter will you be using with it?

back on topic, 

I really like the idea of using the 4l60e, and that custom work on the coupler and mating it to the motor is really impressive work...the 4l60e its pretty strong and can be built to be REALLY strong, plentiful so its not super expensive and you can have those auto shift points which is pretty convenient.


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

Bowser330 said:


> sorry to go off topic,
> 
> Pretty cool! you are rewinding a motor for EV use, how much does something like that cost if contracted out? is 70hp the absolute maximum that can be obtained from a Baldor 10hp motor? What inverter will you be using with it?
> 
> ...


I had to make the coupler in multiple pieces cause of the key way broch
had to go all the way throught.

I will be using the curtis 1238-6501 controller This motor has taken a lot
of calculating to figure out and there is no garanties. I am planning
on getting a dyno on the truck when it is done, that should give me some
numbers on the motor, just like a ice.. My plan is to have a motor 20-25
percent bigger than the ac-50.. Time will tell.


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

I would try contacting a company Like TCI Transmissions and see if they cannot custom fabricate a drive shaft and pump drive combo.

Since they already make all of the necessary direct drive components for the Powerglide, they will have a head start in experience.

Otherwise you will have to fabricate it yourself.


----------



## Ken-Revolt (Jul 8, 2012)

So if someone were to fabricate this:

Is the idea to allow fluid to flow into the coupler and then back into the trans, as would be the normal flow path for a TC application?
Or is the coupler meant to block the flow of fluid from the trans input shaft? (This is what TCI recommended)


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

Ken-Revolt said:


> So if someone were to fabricate this:
> Is the idea to allow fluid to flow into the coupler and then back into the trans, as would be the normal flow path for a TC application?
> Or is the coupler meant to block the flow of fluid from the trans input shaft? (This is what TCI recommended)


Number 1 is right ken fluid will flow throught the coupler( a little)
I would talk with a tranny shop, they are the ones with used converters and 
probably cut one apart to get the spline drive and pump drive out, then
get somebody to weld them together.. think Junk yard for a converter..


----------



## coulombKid (Jan 10, 2009)

I've been drooling over the frame less stepper motors that I could use to drive the pump by VFD. That requires a fluid seal and a pair of rotor support bearings on the input shaft. There exists people that have built an AC drive that will create the required rotating magnetic field from a common automotive alternator stator. From there it's a small hop to affix permanent magnets to the hydraulic pump drive sleeve. For the 4L60E one must have a custom controller anyway so also programming the torque-pressure curve into a PID loop would be kick-ass, especially if the can-buss system can be used to talk to the motor controller.


----------



## PZigouras (Jun 5, 2010)

Ken-Revolt said:


> Great pics and URLs Ivan. Lots of good info.
> 
> As for the coupler, can you provide the name, number, and email for the fabricator?
> 
> ...


Most machine shops can do the welding right on the transmission, as long as you cut-up the torque converter and set it up for them.

This is one I made for an import with an automatic transmission (I think it was an ASIN transmission). I did not do the welding, but I did cut up the converter and put it together with a small 3-inch pipe. It's direct drive, with full fluid flow. Sorry for the bad pictures -- it's hard to photograph it when it's installed.

The only bad part is that it does not maintain pressure when stopped, but so far, it doesn't seem to be a problem. Whether or not this will damage the transmission in the long run, I don't know... I just did this as an experiment. I also helped build one for a GM 40TE, and a Chrysler, and they seem to work okay as well. 

- Paul


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ken,

This is information (a caution) for Ivan about his coupler. 

One important dimension that Ivan may have missed or not provided for is pump drive shaft end play/clearance. If there is not a bit of axial end play/clearance in this shaft, the main pump may fail when things heat up and expand. This is usually measured after torque converter installation by placing a straight edge across the bell housing and measuring to a manufactures specified point on the torque converter

For Ivan's design it would require that he set this end play after assembly of the motor and transmission and before he tightens the coupler set screw to the motor shaft. Once this dimension was established the shaft would need to be locked to the armature in some manner such as drilling a dimple under the set screw and use a pointed set screw, another would be to cross pin the shafts.

Another point to consider is that the armature shaft has a floating end (the end with the spring washer behind the bearing) to compensate for the different rates of expansion of components. Make sure that this is considered if the floater is at the drive end of the motor.

Jim


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

Jim Dear

Yes we new all about the end play, I put a nickel in to the coupler
and then set the motor on the coupler to get my housing measurement.
I will be able to slide the coupler on the motor and then set the set screws.
My motor has a bearing cap at the drive end..


----------



## coulombKid (Jan 10, 2009)

Jimdear2 said:


> I would try contacting a company Like TCI Transmissions and see if they cannot custom fabricate a drive shaft and pump drive combo.
> 
> Since they already make all of the necessary direct drive components for the Powerglide, they will have a head start in experience.
> 
> Otherwise you will have to fabricate it yourself.


Another possible source would be Advanced Adapters. They do a lot of custom work for the 4-wheel drive enthusiasts. They haven't applied themselves in this end of the business yet but they certainly have the in-house expertise and the fabrication equipment.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Ivan and I were consulting during his coupler's construction and he was very careful with his methodology and design. 

Ivan's motor is built like an AC50 in that the wavy-washer spring is in the encoder end. This allows it to possibly pull away from the transmission but never get any closer. It ended up having the full end play without any pre-loading. 

It is always good to have people (like you, Jim) to bounce things off of. I like to think of it as our "think-tank". 

Miz


----------



## Ken-Revolt (Jul 8, 2012)

Ivan,
How is the coupler working? Any problems?
Ken


----------

